# WERE CAN I BUY RUBBER TUBE IN WESTERN AUSTRALIA



## bear grylls junior (Dec 20, 2010)

were can i buy rubber tubing in western australia and how do you put the holes in the leather pouch







because im using a leather belt and i want it to be even circle holes


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Cant help you with where to get the tubes other than saying check ebay...as for the pouch you can get a leather punch at any craft store that sells leather crafts, or you can get a piece of metal tube the same size as the hole you want to make and file the end to a sharp enough edge cut through the leather by tapping it with a hammer, or you could try to cut it free hand with a sharp pair of scissors but I never had any luck doing that.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Well I will tell you what I do, leather belts are not ideal depends how soft it is you would do better to buy a real leather jacket cheap of ebay, cut it into large patches fold in half gluing it of couse using a thin coat of glue, cut into pouches buy a steel hole punch of ebay mine is 4mm as for tubes I buy mine from Dankung check it out. http://www.dankung.com/emart/index.php?main_page=login&zenid=50btkg83p2vvateitumb51eeq4


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey Chris,

Nice to see another Aussie on the forums! Welcome mate!

Firstly, putting holes in the leather. Originally I used to use a standard paper hole punch , just make sure it will accept the thickness of the leather. Then I purchased a punch from my local hardware store that has 6 sized holes which I find is much better. Paper punch will set you back about $2, the rotary style about $8.

I stuck my head into a local upholstery shop recently and was given a heap of scrap lounge leather for free. I find this makes a much better pouch than belt leather.

Now, rubber tubes. I prefer the thinner Chinese tubes from Dankung.com

The three most popular sizes are 20x40 (light), 18x42 (medium) & 17x45 (heavy). Prices for 10m of each are $4.50, $7.00 & $7.20 with $2.92 shipping to Australia. Those prices are USD, after exchange rates, expect to pay approx AUD$10.50 - $11 shipped to your door. I find delivery is about 8-10 days.

I use 20x40 for my 8 strand band sets and 17x45 for my 4 strand sets.

If you are after the thicker and more powerful bands, Google or search on Ebay for 'Exercise Tube'.

Here is a link for an Australian seller selling 5 different strength tubes, 1.2M each for $19 with free delivery - http://cgi.ebay.com....4#ht_4013wt_905 If you have never used exercise tube before this would be a great place to start so you can find the colour/strength that would suit you best.

You can also try your local Physio Therapy centre as they will usually keep exercise tubes and bands (the No#1 choice for speed and power) in stock.

For really heavy tubes you can try Clark Rubber who sells 11mm 'Speer gun tubing'. However this stuff is extremely strong, far too strong for a slingshot IMHO. I have used this in the past after slicing the tube into quarters. Last time I checked it's about $10 per meter.

I hope this helps!

Enjoy the forums


----------



## bear grylls junior (Dec 20, 2010)

i know clark rubber does but its too strong aye im not allowed to buy off ebay and there excise shops that sell exercise bands but comes with handles good enough i guess oh and will fishing braid work good for the string part


----------

